# Samish test in Connell, WA



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Any news from WA? Qual or Open?

Thanks.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ron in Portland said:


> Any news from WA? Qual or Open?
> 
> Thanks.


Cell service can be tough out there....was wondering the same thing..


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw the first few dogs in the opening series of the Open which was run from a hill. It was a wide open triple with two retired and a nearly 180 degree spread. The first bird down was on the left thrown left to right from a hill down in front of a line of sage in the valley. Next came the flyer shot left to right from a high mound in the middle down to the base. The third mark on the right was also thrown left to right from one sage bush to another and the gunner retired immediately. The two retired marks had lots of stands of sagebrush and mogul-like hills to negotiate to find the birds. About half of the dogs I saw were able to do the test in some fashion. The others got lost in the sage and were picked up or switched from the right hand mark to the flyer.

I heard that the line to the land blind ran behind the flyer crates, taking a piece of the mound. 

I was told that they called back some handles from the first series so I think more than half were called back to the blind. At about 4:00 they still had a few dogs left to run after taking a brief break due to threatening weather. Sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Heard that Gary Abbott won and got second in the Q

Don't know the other placements. i heard that 10 finished, two handled in the last series..


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

23 dogs called back to 3rd series of Open:

1,5,7,8,12,15,16,21,24,25,27,28,31,33,34,38,41,42,44,47,49,50,51


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations to Mission Mountain Retrievers
and ERIC FANGSRUD
Open results
1st-Fen handled by Brian 
2nd Biz-Eric
3rd Yancy-Eric
4th Addy-Eric
RJ Dutch-Jerry
All trained by Eric.....What a clean sweep!​


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amat Tests:

First series was a very nice triple. Not long marks, and very well placed birds.
First bird was the middle station, thrown left to right into some sage cover, and retired. It wasn't particularly long, maybe 150yds.
Second bird was very short to the right of the middle bird, fairly tight, along an edge of a small corn patch, short throw right to left, and retired. It was short, maybe 75yds.
The last bird down was a flyer, to the left of the middle bird shot right to left. You had to go through some sage brush if you were on line.

Most dogs got the flyer fine, and then tried the right short bird. If you blew by this bird (which many did), you often ended up not finding it or winding the middle bird. Dogs that got the short one, went to the middle and some hunted big hunts right of the bird. Some handles, and a lot of big hunts on 

Placement of these birds was excellent, the judges used the wind and terrain to excellent advantage.

The land blind wasn't particularly long either, maybe 175yds. There was a dry pop with a hidden kid on a chair about half way on the left. You had to hold an initial line over a hump, through part of a corn field (which was disked), through some cover, cut a weed corner, go by the kid on a chair (which provide huge suction), and then up a small hill to the bird. Lots of dogs flared the weed corner, or sucked over to the kid on the chair. Also before you went up the short hill, there was suction in a small draw to the left. Wind was from left to right on this test. 
Again this appeared to be a straightforward test, but it turned out to be extremely difficult for some dogs. Excellent test again by the judges.

Water blind starts today with dogs 21 dogs; 2, 3, 4, 5, 6,, 17, 18, 21, 23, 25, 30, 33, 34, 36, 39-43, 45, 47.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations to Brian, Eric and Jerry!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

old'triever said:


> Congratulations to Mission Mountain Retrievers
> and ERIC FANGSRUD
> Open results
> 1st-Fen handled by Brian
> ...


That's unbelievable, what a great weekend. Congrats to Camp Fangsrud!

John


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrat to Brian and Fen on the Open first
Eric for Biz's second, Yancy's third and Addy' fourth in the Open 
Jerry and Dutch's Rj in the Open.
This was certainly a wonderful accomplishment for team Fangsrud.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur Water marks with 13 dogs back: 1, 3, 17, 18, 23, 30, 34, 39, 40, 41, 42, 45, 47.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amat results

Chip / tom
Huck / Brian
Pilot / Wayne
Pete / Marty
Emmitt / Cynthia

3-4 jams. Sorry dont have them


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Way to go Tom and Chip. Two great weeks in a row!


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Brian, congratulations!
What a weekend you had!

What a weekend the Fangsrud team had!
Leslie good job with Dove too!


----------



## rburm (Oct 19, 2010)

Where would I go o find complete listing of results? Are they posted in one place for all trials and hunt tests?


TIA.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

rburm said:


> Where would I go o find complete listing of results? Are they posted in one place for all trials and hunt tests?
> 
> 
> TIA.


Yes go to EntryExpress.net, register and then you will have access to all field trial and hunt test info including results when posted. 
Samish hasn't posted their results yet.


----------



## rburm (Oct 19, 2010)

thats great thanks


----------

